# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Can one possibly get Email Notifications when a Subscribed Thread has been Responeded to?

## jaslake

This would be extremely helpful to those of us that are attempting to contribute...

----------


## xladept

Dreamer.........

----------


## jaslake

:Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## xladept

Dreamer.........

----------


## FDibbins

Are you saying that you have the Default Thread Subscription Mode: set as email and you are not getting them?

----------


## xladept

Duhhhhhhhhhhhhh - Yeah :Smilie: 

In all my years this November has been the worst month of all including March of 1965 when I was drafted right out of IBM school! :Frown:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi jaslake,




> This would be extremely helpful to those of us that are attempting to contribute...



_ as i mentioned again to xladept by PM, my main concern is the following.

_  (FWTFIW. Email Notifications still not working )
_ My  main concern remains  the following.
_ . Many people coming to the Board for help have few post, are not too experienced with the Forum and I suspect do  not know of the User CP ( User Control Panel, UCP ) Button or Settings Button 
_(...... link
http://www.excelforum.com/usercp.php
_.......)
as an alternative to check out recent replies to posts they are subscribed to. On Top of that the UCP has sometimes also not been working properly and only shows the new replies for a short while. 
_ Another alternative, which worked for a while, was for me to PM Members when they had a reply. But Notification of a PM by Email is also not working now.
_ Many of these members expect / rely on the Email Notifications and rarely visit the Forum again until they receive such a Notification.

_ I First noticed the problem in August. 
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...-not-noti.html
Since then it has happened a few times, typically lasting almost a week before the system gets “Flushed out “ and all Email Notifications come at once..

*_ So the end result is that in these periods the OP often either never gets to see the Reply, or by the Time he does he may have found the solution elsewhere.* 

_ I spent several Hours doing some detailed replies the last few days, some of which effort was clearly then wasted. 

_ If you are answering for your own amusement ( and / or as i do often learn by answering ) then it is still worth answering. If helping plays an important role in why you answer , then in these periods it may be worth thinking again about posting!!!

*_ Sadly i expect many  regulars very busy answering many Threads have been unaware that much of their efforts were wasted.*

_ Think I will go “off” until my email is flooded again when the system flushes itself out again... if it does.
*
Goodbye till then, hope to get back soon.
Good Luck*

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Are you saying that you have the Default Thread Subscription Mode: set as email and you are not getting them?



Yep....
( And also likewise not getting notification of PMs
.....( and just for fun... The UCP sometimes only shows for a short while recent posts!!! )

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

I haven't had any email notifications since the early hours of the 27th November...

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> I haven't had any email notifications since the early hours of the 27th November...



yep, the Friday/ Saturday Period is typically when  email notifications starts not working.... you will usually get flooded with the back log of Emails in a few days

----------


## xladept

I just started reviewing my posts and, so far, two have been waiting - as I answer, I also post this apology:

I must apologize for the delay in response.  In my defense, but no real excuse, is the fact that this forum’s e-mail notification feature has been inoperative for an intolerable amount of time.  I knew that but only now have I decided to check the status of the threads to which I’ve contributed.  Sorry

----------


## dflak

I'm new here so I thought I did something wrong with my setup. I'll stand by while the issue gets resolved. I check my posts from time to time to see if there are any additional posts or questions on what I posted, but it would help if I could respond in "real time."

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> .... I'll stand by while the issue gets resolved. ....."



Don't hold your breath!

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

It is getting to the point where it is simply not worth participating in the Forum at all, until this issue is addressed.  I can relatively easily find out who has/has not responded to one of my answers; but I've seen a number of new OPs express surprise when they see that they have had replies. They haven't received any notifications at all.

----------


## FDibbins

This is what I have so far...




> [12:13:03 AM] Dibbs: a few members are saying that they are not getting emails any more from subscribed threads.  Is this a problem the TT is working on yet?
> 
> [6:23:49 AM] Shub: Yes Ford some issuee on SMTP i am working on it i will let you know once done

----------


## Kyle123

Well that just instills confidence

----------


## xladept

We'll all know when it's done :Mad:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> We'll all know when it's done



Don't get over confident. 
The Reported occurrences of this since August have typically started around the mid Weekend period , and have ,  on average ,  gone on for about 3 Days before the system gets flushed out  and you are inundated with the "missing" Emails.

http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...-not-noti.html


_ - This time around it is currently at  Day 6. So maybe it is not going to happen this time...

Poo !  ( Wonk__ )

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

I got one ( 1) overnight....

----------


## jaslake

I received two and a PM this morning.

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

They seem to be coming through normally at the moment.  However there's no sign of the older backlog gushing through after the application of an electronic laxative....

----------


## TMS

Probably me, but I really don't understand why this is perceived as such a big issue.  Nor do understand why people want to be inundated with emails for changes to threads.

As I've said elsewhere, a) if the user has asked a question, presumably they want/need an answer and, therefore, it would make sense for them to check the thread every so often. And b) if you've answered a question then can't you also check the thread every so often?  Maybe when you're logged in and answering other threads.

Personally, I don't want to receive a lot of emails from the Excel Forum and I'm quite content to just refresh the User CP occasionally.  I tend to flip between New Posts and User CP.

It certainly doesn't affect anyone's ability to ask questions, answer questions, or review the current state of the thread.

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

As I see it the problem is:  a (relative) newbie ocomes along; signs up for email notifications and makes a post.  Seeing no emails they presume that no-one has answered their request; so they drift off to Mr Excel, or wherever, to get an answer.

I can keep track of the threads I've posted on (especialy at the moment, when time is limited and I'm not hugely active...) ; but I doubt if someone new would realise that they can't rely on email notifications coming through.

----------


## TMS

Fair enough.  I can see that as a possibility.  But ... but ... but ... surely, if they found their way to the forum, struggled to sign up/sign in, worked their way to the right sub-forum, or somewhere close, worked out how to start a thread and posted a question, they'd be interested enough in getting a reply, and they WOULD check?  Surely, they wouldn't just sit waiting for an email notification?  And when they do, and they get over the shock and disappointment of not getting an email notification for the answer that was waiting for them, they'll know ... they'll know the world is a cruel place  :Frown: .  And maybe next time they won't wait so patiently for so long, and they'll just check  :Wink: 

Being realistic, it either works or it doesn't.  If it works, there's nothing to complain about.  If it doesn't, it's not worth complaining about because no-one takes any notice.  Or, if they do, it's more by good luck than good management that anything gets done.  And, if something gets done, chances are they'll break something else  :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

> Probably me, but I really don't understand why this is perceived as such a big issue.  Nor do understand why people want to be inundated with emails for changes to threads.
> 
> As I've said elsewhere, a) if the user has asked a question, presumably they want/need an answer and, therefore, it would make sense for them to check the thread every so often. And b) if you've answered a question then can't you also check the thread every so often?  Maybe when you're logged in and answering other threads.
> 
> Personally, I don't want to receive a lot of emails from the Excel Forum and I'm quite content to just refresh the User CP occasionally.  I tend to flip between New Posts and User CP.
> 
> It certainly doesn't affect anyone's ability to ask questions, answer questions, or review the current state of the thread.




I feel the same way.  I often respond to so many threads that I would be swamped with emails - I have had them disabled for ages now.  I check for posts I have the small "arrow" against, and, from time to time, in my "my posts".  Apart from that, I see no reason to get emails as well.

And yes, I do take Glenns point - kinda valid, but if I was new, wanted an answer, I would check frequently to see any movement

----------


## FDibbins

OH, and by the way, I did recieve notification from management that the situation had been resolved

----------


## jaslake

@Ford

Thank you...many of us do use the functionality...and appreciate your efforts.

----------


## Alf

> they'd be interested enough in getting a reply, and they WOULD check? Surely, they wouldn't just sit waiting for an email notification?



Well I agree to that but the question is also for how long would they check?

There was a thread posted on the 17 of November (first posting for this OP), he got some help on the same day but probably not the kind he wanted.

On the 23 of November I posted a macro solution for his problem. So far I’ve go no feedback on this but from a first time OP this is not unusual.

What I do wonder is did he check his thread for 7 days to see if there was another answer? I think not. If after 2 – 3 days he got no other answer I guess he will forget all about it.

On the other hand if there was a working email notification system then perhaps . . .

Alf

----------


## TMS

I think I may have said this in another similar thread, but ...

Every so often, I will trawl through my subscribed threads and check if the OP has actually been back on line since they posted the question.  And, more specifically, have they been back on line since one or more solutions have been provided, by me and by others.

I will typically just ask, "Is this resolved now?"  This is more for my benefit as, like many others have indicated, I am interested in the outcome of the threads to which I contribute.  But it also serves to bump the thread and, I guess, generate an email alert.  So, assuming email alerting wasn't working when the answers were posted, but it is now, hopefully they will get an email prompting them to look at their thread.  If it isn't ...

But, as I keep saying, if they've asked a question, it's up to them to check for a reply.

From a personal point of view, there are different aspects to answering questions:

1. It's bread and butter.  I can easily answer off the top of my head but it's useful practice and reinforcement
2. I know how to do it but I need to try, test and refine.  Again, useful practice and reinforcement
3. Something I'm not quite sure of but interested enough to work up a solution from scratch. Broadens my own knowledge and experience
4. (late edit) Something I can't answer but I learn from the answers others provide.

Whatever.  Even if the OP never comes back, I have probably learnt something ... if only who not to answer questions from  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

And, if they come back with a thank you and/or +rep, that's a bonus.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi 
IMO

_1)  . I think Glenn’s and Alf’s comments sum up the situation very well. Especially the point that many OP’s innocently rely on Email Notifications. But at the same time Trevor’s comments are very valid. I have a feeling we are all Coming together on this one, maybe _2 and _3 ) brings us all together , a bit....

_ 2) . We can all come up with ideas for solutions. ( For Example: It would be helpful if all members got an Email with something of the form I currently have in my signature. Clearly this is very do – able, even for the Tech team here: they managed that with recently informing us all of their YouTube Channel.) But as Trevor and others have rightly said, it is unlikely that our ideas and suggestions  will be implemented

_ 3) . I guess it comes down ( at least for the case in answering threads ) to a certain extent on your motives. If wanting to help or answer the question for an OP for is one of your major incentives, than you may wish to reconsider participation in this Forum. #####Unless you are, like some experts here, so good you answer so quickly that the OP may be still “there” and sees an answer before his thread slips down the screen. ( But this situation could occur anyway I expect if nothing is done about current problems, - so few people will post here that things will only slip off the screen list very slowly! )
On the other hand,  If other additional motives ( as discussed by Trevor and others ) are alone a good enough reason then fine. No problem
But note here, that this point is influenced a bit by my point ***** below.. and above #####


EDIT:-
P.s. DuuuuuHHHH, - I am a bit thick  .I only just remembered something very relevant here . 

When I started i was highly motivated to see a reply to my first Thread and to be a good member of the Forum. As most people i did not get clued up well enough on rules etc:  I cross posted at MrExcel and Here. And Ironically 6 months later i saw a short reply to my Thread at Excelforum by chance ( of which I was not notified. ) ( Not because of the Email Notification problem: A Mod replied inside my First post ) . So i replied immediately to my Thread:
My reply was to explain and link the solution I got at MrExcel. At that time i had about 500 Posts to my name at MrExcel, ( mostly answering threads in the meantime! ), just the 1 at ExcelForum.
Last Xmas I came here as well after a Excelforum  Mod and a Excelforum  Admin were very helpful to me over at MrExcel ( I knew not at the time they were “from” ExcelForum )
Now i have a bit over 1000 posts, mostly answering Threads at both sites and a few less at a few other sites.
A major motivation for me is helping people, ( But i also learn a lot, ( and sometimes have “fun” when answering.........!!!... )
I am wondering what to do just now following the problems at ExcelForum just now,  and because people at both Forums are getting naffed off a lot by my cheap attempts to amusing myself wonking and w__king about in Threads..!!!... . Maybe i will take a break and concentrate on my own project for a while. Maybe that will make everyone happy, even my wife! ;) .  
I will probably ask for some help here and elsewhere. And you can be sure i will be very sure to check frequently *and be very grateful as i am already for help received* 

*Alan*

P.P.s
@Trevor
You like many amazingly active Regulars have no chance to keep up if you had E-mail Notifications enabled. So your comments do make a lot of sense. 
I can tell you :
_(i)  from a quick look at the replies to your threads in the last period ( about a week ) when replies were not working ( In VBA jargon when some software error caused an  “Email Notification Exceptional State to be  Raised “ , and no further Notifications are sent ) that you got about 60% Responses or Thanks . 
_(ii) For a similar duration period before ( When the Exception was not raised) it looks  about 70%.
So allowing for my measurement tolerances, I guess hardly any, if any,  difference for you. I know i go from about  a 60% response down to a 30% response when the Email Notification problem is there. And the replies come a lot later when a “Email Notification Exceptional State is Raised”. 
***** Clearly it is a bit dependant additionally then on other things like how quickly and what sort of Threads you answer. Not a problem then for you for this reason and all the others you mentioned.

----------


## TMS

Hi Alan: I'm currently averaging 11 posts a day.  I wouldn't want some 77 emails a week to tell me something I already can find out quite easily.  I don't think I have ever had email alerts; I wouldn't start now.

----------


## xladept

I average half of what Trevor averages and I find that I have been relying on the notifications :Confused:

----------


## FDibbins

I think that the notification system (which, like I said, is now supposed to be working again), would be good for new members, or those that are not super active here.  My current average is over 20 posts/day, and I sure as her could not want over 7000 emails from here a year.

if we have the system available, does it need to work? - most definitely YES
If you works, should we have the ability to turn it off? - again, most definitely YES

----------


## jaslake

> I think that the notification system (which, like I said, is now supposed to be working again), would be good for new members, or those that are not super active here.  My current average is over 20 posts/day, and I sure as her could not want over 7000 emails from here a year.
> 
> if we have the system available, does it need to work? - most definitely YES
> If you works, should we have the ability to turn it off? - again, most definitely YES



I think this makes absolute sense...if it's available (and working!!!) and you CHOOSE to do so, use it.  If you CHOOSE NOT to use it, turn it off.

I choose to use it...since Day 1...and I find it helpful.

Thanks again Ford for your efforts in getting it fixed...at least for the moment :Wink:

----------


## FDibbins

We do what we can John, thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## jaslake

Well Ford...

You got what was for many of us an aggravating issue resolved in a matter of hours.  I, for one, appreciate it.  Kudos points to you.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> ..
> You got what was for many of us an aggravating issue resolved in a matter of hours.  I, for one, appreciate it....



? I appreciate it too....

But .....
Just a point of order.. The problem was first reported in August. ( Maybe you mean Ford was not a "Admin" thing then.., ..then ?
Alan

----------


## FDibbins

I got promoted to Admin on 10-31-2015.  And all I really did here was brought the problem to the attention of management  :Smilie:

----------


## jaslake

Hi Alan

I'd suggest this question is out of order...




> Just a point of order.. The problem was first reported in August. ( Maybe you mean Ford was not a "Admin" thing then.., ..then ?



It infers I'm denigrating our existing and previous Admins contributions.  They've been of invaluable service both to me and the Forum.

I'd suggest we should be thanking all Admins(current and previous) for their service to we members of the Forum.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> .......
> I'd suggest we should be thanking all Admins(current and previous) for their service to we members of the Forum.



I agree...

an often *thankless* task, ( so thanks )..





> I got *promoted* to Admin on 10-31-2015. ....



_...so .... is that a *promoted*.. or *inflicted*  :Wink: 
 :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

Just trying to give some back.

Jerry has been doing a fantastic job, it will take me ages to get to where he is

----------


## xladept

Trick or Treat - I vote Treat - Thanks Ford :Smilie:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

_ … from Post #30





> ............( But this situation could occur anyway I expect if nothing is done about current problems, - so few people will post here that things will only slip off the screen list very slowly! )............



_ . Is it me or is the Forum moving very slowly just now? This morning I saw still on the screen posts I did yesterday. I think that is a bit unusual, or at least slower than before.. I seem to remember having to go one or more pages back to see Threads form such a time period before..

_ Not that I personally am complaining. I am frequently frustrated at MrExcel when one or more solutions come in when I am still trying to answer. ( But only a bit frustrated. Taking part, learning, and benefiting from multiple solutions in a thread are all good things ). 


Alan

----------

